# Himmelfahrt auf Fehmarn ?



## Angelheini (20. März 2001)

Hallo Leute,ist jemand von Euch Himmelfahrt bzw. Pfingsten auf Fehmarn ?
Wenn ja, könnten wir uns ja dort mal zum Brandungs - oder Kutterangeln treffen.Viele Grüße Angelheini


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (20. März 2001)

Eigentlich nicht. Aber wenn noch mehr Leute Bock haben könnte mann ja mal wieder....

------------------

 www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## Andi (23. März 2001)

himmelfahrt versuche ich noch die fische im dönerland zu ärgern, aber ich komme bis pfingsten sicherlich wieder, melde dich bevor du fährst, evtl. können wir ja was auf die beine stellen.
gruss von fehmarn
Andi


----------



## Meeresangler01 (24. März 2001)

Hallo Angelheiniam 26.05. oder vom 31.05.-02.06. könnten wir uns zum Brandungsangeln auf Fehmarn ja mal treffen. Da zu der Zeit die beste Plattfischzeit ist werde ich, wenn ich nicht arbeiten muß, auch nach Fehmarn fahren. Ich angel am liebsten in Altenteil wenn es der Wind und das Kraut zuläßt. Ich werde auf jeden Fall dort sein zum Brandungsangeln (und Meerforellen jagen) wenn mein Chef mir keinen Strich durch die Rechnung macht.Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Angelheini (24. März 2001)

Hallo Andi,ich bin jedenfalls von Himmelfahrt bis Pfingsten auf jeden Fall da. Wäre ja schön, wenn ich nicht allein am Strand stehen muß 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gruß Angelheini


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (25. März 2001)

Yes ,das ist doch was,
da werde ich auch mal rueberhuschen.
Wenn da ein Tag mit guten Wetter ,sprich
"mal ohne Schnee und Sturm" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sein sollte,
"so wie das Jahr anfing weiss man ja nie", dann koennen wir uns ja auch einen Tag vorher noch absprechen Heinilein ich bin wenn alles klappt ja in 1,5 Stunden bei Dir am Strand, und selten komme ich alleine da kommt mit Sicherheit der eine oder andere "Verrückte" mit dazu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








------------------


    www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (25. März 2001)

Das höhrt sich gut an. Wenn das Wetter funzt und ich Zeit habe werde ich auch dabei sein.

------------------

 www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## Andi (25. März 2001)

solltest du ein handy haben, könntst du mir ja deine nummer posten und ich würde mich bei dir melden, wenn ich aus dem urlaub komme.
sollte kein angelwetter sein, lasse ich mich auch gerne zu einer runde badminton herausfordern 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



gruss aus dem norden
Andi


----------



## Angelheini (25. März 2001)

Hallo Leute,das sind ja mal so richtig gute Nachrichten für einen Sonntag. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Jetzt brauchen wir uns ja nur auf einen Termin zu einigen und dann kanns losgehen.
Ich bin ja die ganze Zeit da und richte mich demzufolge nach Euch.Grüße Angelheini


----------



## Seehaeschen (17. April 2001)

Sollten wir noch eine Fewo kriegen und es zeitmäßig klappt, werden wir Himmelfahrt auch kommen. Wir werden aber nach Heiligenhafen in den Ferienpark fahren und von dort aus die Gegend unsicher machen. 
Gruß Seehaeschen


----------



## Kalle (19. April 2001)

Hi Leute
Meine bessere Hälfte und ich wären auch gern Himmelfahrt dabei,wenn wir den genauen Termin wüssten.Sind dann zwar grad mal 2 Wochen aus Norge zurück,aber die Finger jucken einem ja immer
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Also schreibt hier rein wenn ihr mehr wisst.

------------------
>Kalle


----------



## JuergenS (19. April 2001)

Hallo,wenn ihr euch für Himmelfahrt als Termin entscheidet "flieg" ich auch noch ein.
Ist bestimmt lustiger als immer alleine am Strand zu stehen.MfG Jürgen


----------



## Angelheini (20. April 2001)

Hallo,das wird ja fast ein Anglerboard-Treffen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ich denke, daß die Strände am Himmelfahrt-Wochenende bestimmt ganz schön voll werden, aber gut zu Fuß sind wir ja alle, oder ?
Schreibt doch am besten einen Termin hier rein, an dem Ihr voraussichtlich angeln könnt und ich richte mich dann einfach danach. Mehrheit entscheidet dannViele GrüßeAngelheini


----------



## renate (20. April 2001)

Hi Heini,
Uns( >Kalle< und mir ) wäre es am liebsten wenn es am 25.05 losgeht,da die meisten doch noch im Koma liegen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aber wir kommen auch einen Tag später mit.Uhrzeit ist uns egal,brauchen nicht lange bis Fehmarn zu Fahren.

------------------
*renate*


----------



## Seehaeschen (27. April 2001)

Wir haben endlich eine Fewo bekommen und sind nun vom 24.05.-27.05. in Heiligenhafen (im Ferienpark). Mein Seehase ist ganz wild aufs Brandungsangeln. Schreibt mal einen Treffpunkt rein - der Termin von Renate am 25.05. wäre nicht schlecht. 
Gruß Seehaeschen


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (28. April 2001)

Moin Leutz,
also mal tachless, ich bin am 19.5 mit ein paar jungs vom Club auf Hornhecht Tour im Sund, wir haben ein paar Motorboote gechartert. Also bin ich am 19.5 auf Fehmarn. Natuerlich werden wir Fix und Groggi sein aber ich komme am 25.5 Freitag zum Brandungsangeln hoch nach Fehmarn. So Heinilein wie schauts ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





------------------


    www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## Meeresangler01 (29. April 2001)

Moinda ich am 25.05. noch arbeiten muss wäre es mir am liebsten wenn das ganze am 26.05. stattfinden würde. Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Angelheini (3. Mai 2001)

Hallo Brandungsfans,so, der Termin steht wohl fest, der 25.5.
Die Mehrheit hat wohl eher an diesem Tage Zeit. Wie gesagt, ich richte mich da nach Euch, ich möchte es ja auch nicht so zwanghaft machen. Ganz gemütlich am Strand hocken, vielleicht grillen und mal ein paar Erfahrungen austauschen.
Hat jemand von Euch eine Vorliebe für einen bestimmten Strand und eine Zeitvorstellung ?
Allzu spät dürfte man sich sicherlich nicht treffen, da an diesem Wochenende mit Sicherheit viel los ist auf Fehmarn.Viele Grüße AngelheiniP.S. Achso, FFT ... Da stelle ich mich mal am 19.5. mit meinem Fernglas auf die Brücke und schaue mir mal an, was Ihr das so macht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
----- Moderator Casting-Forum -----

www.angelheini.de


[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Angelheini am 03-05-2001 um 08:19.]


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (3. Mai 2001)

Moin Heinilein,
ich freue mich riesig auf den 25.5. also ich bevorzuge Staberhuk, da hat man weniger zu tun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Also auf die Bruecke wirst Du nicht gehen brauchen, Belitz Werft reicht ,da werden eventuell ein paar von meinen Kameraden von Land aus angeln. bzw. auf der Wind ablandigen Inselseite. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Grillen ist nicht schlecht, ich werde auf jedenfall was einpacken. Ich bleibe eh die ganze Nacht *lol*


------------------


    www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## Seehaeschen (3. Mai 2001)

das sieht ja gut aus. Da hab ich ja wenigstens einen Tag meine Ruhe und kann mich im Hallenbad verwöhnen und verwöhnen lassen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Was haltet ihr von Westermakelsdorf oder Marienleuchte? oder Dazendorf? 
Mein Seehase angelt sonst am Strand vorm Ferienpark in Heiligenhafen (da hat er halt mal was gefangen-also ist die Stelle gut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
Gruß Seehaeschen


----------



## Seehaeschen (6. Mai 2001)

Mein Seehase möchte gern einen Treffpunkt wissen. Es sollte viel Platz sein und man müßte mit dem Auto gut hinkommen. (damit er den vielen Fisch nicht so weit tragen muß 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
Gruß Seehaeschen


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (7. Mai 2001)

welchen Fisch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ?
Wie waere es mit Mcdoof in Burg ?? Karsten ?
Haeschen ? so um 14
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




0 Uhr oder so. Weil ich immer vorm angeln soooooo ein Hunger habe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





------------------


    www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## Angelheini (7. Mai 2001)

Klar, um 14
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




0 Uhr also bei MD in Burg. Da haben wir genügend Zeit, einen ersten Happen zu verspeisen und uns einen Strand zum Angeln auszusuchen.
Vielleicht erfahre ich ja schon mal, wo auf Fehmarn gut gefangen wird.Gruß Angelheini


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (7. Mai 2001)

Na Guten Appetit!
Ihr könnt ja schon mal ein paar Fisch-Mac vertilgen dann habt Ihr schon mal Fisch sicher.

------------------

    www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## Seehaeschen (7. Mai 2001)

Ich hoffe, ihr findet nen Strand wo es viel Plattfisch gibt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (den ißt unsere große Tochter so gern). Zeit ist ok. Ich werd aber wohl nicht mitkommen können 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, es sei denn, meine Eltern (müssen zum Babysitten mitfahren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) haben die Nerven ab 14 Uhr auf ihr Enkel aufzupassen und auf die große auch noch. Wie lang soll der Spaß dauern? Wollt ihr grillen?
Gruß Seehaeschen


----------



## JuergenS (7. Mai 2001)

Ich komme auch mit.Meine bessere Hälfte hat mir gerade grünes Licht gegeben.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wie sieht es denn mit dem Grillen aus?Bringt jemand einen Grill mit,oder zwei?Ich bring dann ne Runde Nackensteaks mit.Reichen 20???MfG Jürgen


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (7. Mai 2001)

Moin moin,
Grill 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ok ich habe noch zwei Grillschalen ohne Beine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 die bringe ich auf jedenfall mit. Nackensteaks sind Klasse, ich werde auch noch ein paar Bratwuerste und Blaue Muellbeutel mitbringen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





------------------


    www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## Angelheini (8. Mai 2001)

Hallo,
ich bringe auch  Grill mit, haben uns gerade einen neuen gekauft 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ein paar Scheiben Fleisch natürlich auch.
Drückt mal die Daumen, daß das Wetter schön wird.Gruß Angelheini

------------------
----- Moderator Casting-Forum -----

www.angelheini.de


----------



## Nordlicht (8. Mai 2001)

schade, ich hätte gerne an eurem grillen und evtl. an der hornhecht tour teilgenommen, aber ich konnte meine frau nicht überzeugen den urlaubsflug in das dönerland zu stornieren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mein flieger geht am 18.05. und wenn es bis zum 01.06. auf fehmarn dauerregnet, liege ich am strand und denke an die leutchen die sich gerade ein nasses fell holen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------





 Gruss von der Insel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nordlicht


----------



## renate (8. Mai 2001)

Also steht es jetzt fest!!!!!!
Am 25.05.01 um 14 Uhr bei Mac Doof in Burg auf Fehmarn......!!
Ist es so????Wir,das heißt meine bessere Hälfte (Renate)
und ich( >Kalle< )sind dabei....,auch wenn unsere Kühltruhe schon voll ist....
Mit Grill und einige sachen an Fleisch und Wurst..und ne grosse Schüssel Kartoffelsalat!!!>Kalle


----------



## Angelheini (9. Mai 2001)

Hallo kalle und renate,jaaa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Termin 25.05., 14
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




0 steht fest.
Wir müssen uns nur noch eine Parole überlegen, damit wir uns erkennen.
Denn, ich habe da schon einmal in einer sehr langen Schlange angestanden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ich ziehe jedenfalls mein Angelheini-T-Shirt an. Was drauf ist, na ja Überraschung 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Viele Grüße AngelheiniP.S. Schade Nordlicht, daß Du nicht dabei sein kannst, aber das Wetter wird sowieso schön 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
----- Moderator Casting-Forum -----

www.angelheini.de


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (9. Mai 2001)

Moin moin,





 Also wenn das Wetter es zulaesst und ich mir im T-Shirt keinen Abfriere dann habe ich ein blaues T-Shirt mit weisser Aufschrift www.FunFishingTeam.de  an wenn ich es wiederfinde und es mir noch passt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





------------------


    www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## Hummer (9. Mai 2001)

Viel Spaß auf Fehmarn, Angelheini!
Es sieht so aus, als ob Dein Urlaub zum inoffiziellen Anglerboard-Meeresanglertreffen mutiert! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Grüße auch an Norman mit den 27 Dorschen auf einen Streich.
Petri!Hummer


----------



## Seehaeschen (9. Mai 2001)

Vielleicht kann ja schon mal einer einen Strand aussuchen und Schilder aufstellen -Reserviert fürs Angelboardtreffen  und bei MC doof reservieren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 Seehaeschen


----------



## Angelheini (9. Mai 2001)

Hallo Hummer,mach ich, habe gestern mit ihm telefoniert.
Er ist aber leider mit dem Boot unterwegs, vielleicht treffen wir uns ja dort.
Viele Meeresangler scheinen ja zur Zeit in Norge zu sein, soviele werden es wohl doch nicht, aber schön, wenn man sich mal kennenlernt.Gruß Angelheini

------------------
----- Moderator Casting-Forum -----

www.angelheini.de


----------



## renate (9. Mai 2001)

Ich >Kalle< werde dann wohl mit meinem dunkelgrünen norwegischen Schlapphut auf der Birne dort sein.
Na das wird vieleicht ein Spass werden!!!Bin ja gespannt wie viele von uns kommen......>Kalle<


----------



## Angelheini (17. Mai 2001)

So, nun ist es ja bald soweit.
Meine Angelkiste ist gepackt, wiegt so ca. 30 kg, und wartet auf die Abreise. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ich bitte Euch, die am 25.05. mit in die Brandung kommen, mir eine Mail zu schicken, daß wir mal unsere Handynummern austauschen können und wir uns dann auf Fehmarn nicht verpassen.Viele Grüße Angelheini 

------------------
----- Moderator Casting-Forum -----

www.angelheini.de
www.fangbuch-online.de


----------



## Kalle (18. Mai 2001)

Hi Angelheini,
Wieviele Leute kommen eigentlich nach Fehmarn???
Muß Mac Doof anbauen oder hält es sich in grenzen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
>Kalle


----------



## Angelheini (18. Mai 2001)

Hallo Kalle,nein, nein, soviele sind es nicht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, eigentlich auch nur die, die sich hier an der Diskussion beteiligt haben. Aber man kann ja nie wissen, wer sich noch spontan entscheidet. Dann werde ich bei McD noch rechtzeitig anbauen lassen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ich freue mich jedenfalls schon.Gruß Angelheini

------------------
----- Moderator Casting-Forum -----

www.angelheini.de
www.fangbuch-online.de


----------



## JuergenS (20. Mai 2001)

Tach zusammen,Nackensteaks sind bestellt,gleich werden noch ein paar Vorfächer gebunden und dann heißt es nur noch hoffen das das Wetter schön wird.Aber dafür ist Angelheini zuständig - der ist dann ja schon auf Fehmarn.Wir sehn uns am Freitag. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







MfG Jürgen


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (21. Mai 2001)

Moin moin,
also jetzt ,so knapp vor Freitag, will ich hoffen das mir das Knie keinen Streich mehr spielt. Ich bringe noch meinen Neffen mit ,auch wenn ich nicht mitangeln koennen sollte "wegen Knie" hochkommen will ich aber 100% ,es sei den ich lande nochmal im Krankenhaus ;(


------------------


    www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## Kalle (21. Mai 2001)

Tach auch von uns!
Wattis sind für Freitag bestellt,Heringe für Hornis sind dabei,Angelsachen sind auch wieder zusammengepackt,nachdem ich das Norwegensalz abgespült hab.Morgen noch ein Dartpunktspiel,und dann kann es Freitag werden....und zwar schnell!!!!!!!
Wir freuen uns schon sehr drauf...
Sehen uns bei Mac Doof

------------------
>Kalle


----------



## JuergenS (21. Mai 2001)

@ FFT WebmasterDas ist ja wohl nicht dein Ernst.Ich drück dir die Daumen das dein Knie "hält".Es muß doch wohl mal klappen das wir uns kennenlernen.Ansonsten gute Besserung.MfG Jürgen


----------



## Kalle (24. Mai 2001)

Sorry Kinders,
bin nun mal in einem öfentlichen Unternehmen in HH 
Sorry wenn ich NICHT kommen kann,versuche es aber!!!!!!!! 


------------------
>Kalle


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (24. Mai 2001)

Moin moin,
bin ich aufgeregt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Morgen frueh um 8.00 Uhr zum Faeden ziehen und dann ab in die Spur, meine Sachen sind gepackt , nun haeltm ich nichts mehr davon ab auch zu fahren. Zwei Grillschalen und Grillkohle hab ich auch mit und 2 Kameraden von mir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yipppie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





------------------


    www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## renate (25. Mai 2001)

hechel hechel, es ist so weit, der nudelsalat ist fertig und das auto fast gepackt. gleich gehts los. sonnencreme haben kalle und ich auch dabei!!!! bis danni, wir freuen uns, daß kalle es arbeitstechnisch doch noch hingekriegt hat. bis bald!!!!

------------------
*renate*


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (26. Mai 2001)

Moin moin,
ich war da ,ich sag aber nichts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














------------------


    www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## JuergenS (26. Mai 2001)

Tach auch,ich war auch da -- und ich sag auch nichts.














MfG Jürgen


----------



## Franky (26. Mai 2001)

N&acute;abend... Sorry, aber das hier kann ich mir mal nicht verkneifen... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eigentlich ist es doch schon Brauch geworden, über ein Treffen der Boardies das eine oder andere sinnige Statement abzulassen, oder??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Peinlich braucht Euch nichts sein! Früher oder später... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Also denn, haut die Tasten! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (27. Mai 2001)

Moin moin,
es ist uns nicht Peinlich, wir wollen nur erstmal wieder zu Kraeften kommen ,eigentlich wollten wir ja Karsten die Ehre des Statements ueberlassen aber Juergen, Renate und Uwe ich glaube das muessen wir wohl doch uebernehmen den Karsten ist ja noch eine Woche weg. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ich darf aber nichts schreiben , weil ich meine Person wieder weg lasse und dann bekomme ich mecker 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







@Juergen,
wollen wir was veraten ? Oder warten wir auf Heinilein ? Was dagt Ihr dazu


------------------


    www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (27. Mai 2001)

Na nu aber mal raus mit der Storry!

------------------

      www.Meeresangler-Schwerin.de  
 www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## hecht24 (27. Mai 2001)

Na nu aber mal raus mit der Storry


----------



## JuergenS (27. Mai 2001)

Ich bin ja dafür, das wir das Statement Angelheini überlassen.
Aber ich kann ja schon mal verraten das wir super Wetter hatten und jede Menge Spaß am Strand.Aber den Rest soll euch dann Angelheini erzählen.
Hab also noch ein wenig Geduld,er ist ja am Dienstag nach Pfingsten wieder da. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







MfG Jürgen


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (28. Mai 2001)

Moin,
also ich bringe auch kein "Statement" mehr, ich beschraenke mich wieder auf Lesen und Fragen Beantworten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





------------------


    www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## Istvan (28. Mai 2001)

Nun Leute ...
ist also die Zeit am Raten ...
welches Schweinchen hätten Sie denn gern?Hat es was mit FKK zu tun?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ach ne, ihr ward ja fischen ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Istvan


----------



## Angelheini (28. Mai 2001)

Hallo Leute,ich war auch da und ...
sage auch nichts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nun gut, da Ihr ja alle so aufgeregt seid, will ich mal vorab ein Kurzstatement hinterlassen. Denn, Burg a. Fehmarn hat tatsächlich ein Internetcafe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, das Wetter war wirklich super, die Sonne verschaffte uns rote Nasen und endlich gab es mal wieder einen knallroten Sonnenuntergang.
Geangelt haben wir in Wallnau, für mich mal ein unbekannter Strand auf Fehmarn, hatten Ententeichwetter und haben auch ein paar Dorsche gefangen. Marco zeigte mir auch gleich wie man Aale in der Brandung fängt, ich hatte ja mal angefragt. Gehungert haben weder die Fische noch wir. Renate versorgte uns mit einer riesen Schüssel wohlschmeckendem Nudelsalat und Jürgen mit den versprochenen Nackenstaeks, die wir leider nicht alle aufessen konnten und wir alle versorgten die Fische mit Watt und - Seeringelwürmern sowie mit Heringsstücken. Leider hatten diese nicht unseren Hunger, sonst hätten wir wohl zweimal zum Parkplatz laufen müssen.
Am Samstag war ich dann noch einmal mit Uwe in Presen, wo die Fische deutlich besser bissen.
Insgesamt war es ein tolles Treffen, ich denke alle hatten wirklich viel Spaß.Ein ausführlicher Bericht folgt dann mit den Bildern auf meiner Homepage.Viele Grüße aus dem schönnen Fehmarn
Angelheini

------------------
----- Moderator Casting-Forum -----

www.angelheini.de
www.fangbuch-online.de


----------



## Franky (28. Mai 2001)

Na, da bin ich aber mal gespannt... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Uwe (28. Mai 2001)

Jau, ich auch,
bei Euerer Geheimniskrämerei wird man ja richtig neugierig....Uwe

------------------
-Dicke Dinger-


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (28. Mai 2001)

Ja und wann ist das endlich so weit?

------------------

       www.Meeresangler-Schwerin.de


----------



## Kalle (28. Mai 2001)

Danke Karsten und allen die da waren!!!
Lach,ich darf was schreiben.
Uns hat es auch sehr viel Spass gemacht.
Waren um ca.3
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




0 Uhr zu Hause. Sind nicht gleich in die Heia gegangen,da wir 
ein wenig aufgekratzt waren von dem Tag.
Mir taten nur nächsten Tag sämtliche Knochen weh,sei es vom Alter oder von den vielen hin und her laufen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Auf gut Deutsch"Wir meinen es muß wiederholt werden.

------------------
>Kalle


----------



## renate (29. Mai 2001)

schmunzel, jetzt kommt auch noch ein kommentar von mir zu unserem tag auf fehmarn. ich fand es ganz bemerkenswert, zu sehen, wie sich anfangs total unbekannte leute im laufe des nachmittags/abends zu einem sehr netten clübchen zusammengefunden haben. eine total nette atmosphäre und jeder hat jedem geholfen. es wurde gefachsimpelt, es wurde gott einen guten mann sein lassen, einfach gegenseitig kennengelernt und den strand haben wir auch wieder hinterlassen, als ob wir nie da gewesen wären. achja, der strand, steinig war er und ich war samstag so kaputt, als ob ich steine geschleppt hätte....
schee wars, ehrlich!!! war ne super idee von karsten, mal rumzufragen, wer kommen möchte und es hat auch alles geklappt, das treffen und die suche nach einem geeigneten strand, wo doch jeder weiß, daß so viele leute manchmal schlecht zusammenzuhalten sind. alles bestens!!! das nächste mal machen wir (kalle und ich) bestimmt auch wieder mit!!!!

------------------
*renate*


----------



## Seehaeschen (29. Mai 2001)

Hi, wir waren auch da und es hat uns sehr gut gefallen. Ich hoffe, wir können es mal wiederholen. Mein Seehase war so begeistert, daß er am Samstag abend nochmal zu Karsten nach Presen ist. Da hat er dann auch endlich 2 Dorsche gefangen obwohl wieder Ententeichwetter war. Plattfische mußten wir allerdings beim Fischer kaufen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Richtiges Brandungswetter war am Sonntag als wir heimfuhren. FFT - da haben wir zammpackt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Die Heimfahrt war ne Katastrophe, schon in Heiligenhafen Stau - standen insgesamt 3 Stunden im Stau 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Renate - warn im Safaripark, war klasse und lohnt sich auf jeden fall mal hinzufahren.
Übrigens war der ganze Strand in Wallnau von Anglern belagert, die z. T. Hornhechte fingen.





 Seehaeschen


----------



## Istvan (29. Mai 2001)

He Leute, 
wenn schon so eine (relativ spontane) Sache klappt, dann möchte ich glauben daß eine richtig durchorganisierte Session ein Event wird!
Auch wenn man nicht dabei sein konnte(Job),
so freut man sich doch mit.
Ich hoffe, demnächst mal bei einem solchen
secret meeting(was die Postings im nachhinein betrifft)dabei zu sein.
Mfg
Istvan


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (29. Mai 2001)

Ich freu mich auch für Euch das es so schön war. Einige von Euch kenn ich ja auch schon und ich muß gestehen ich freue mich auch auf ein Treffen wo ich mal wieder dabei sein kann.

------------------

       www.Meeresangler-Schwerin.de


----------



## JuergenS (30. Mai 2001)

Hallo zusammen,es ist doch interressant zu lesen wie "heiß" alle auf das Posting zu solch einem Treffen sind.Und wehe man schreibt nicht gleich etwas dazu. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aber ich kann mich den anderen nur anschließen.
Es war ein super Tag mit gutem Wetter,guter Laune,gutem Essen und jeder Menge Spaß.Das 
M U ß  wiederholt werden.




Und vielleicht kommt dann ja auch noch der ein oder andere mit der am 25.5.01 keine Zeit hatte.MfG JürgenMfg Jürgen


----------



## hecht24 (30. Mai 2001)

Und vielleicht kommt dann ja auch noch der ein oder andere mit der am 25.5.01 keine Zeit hatte.MfG Jürgen


----------



## Nordlicht (2. Juni 2001)

so, die insel hat mich wieder, 14 tage türkien sind leider vorbei.
wenn ihr das nächste mal so ein " event" veranstaltet, bin ich natürlich auch da und könnte mein boot beisteuern.


------------------





 Gruss von der Insel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nordlicht


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (2. Juni 2001)

Moin Lichtlein,
willkommen in der Heimat.
Ich hoffe Du hast an meinen Doener gedacht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





------------------


    www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## hecht24 (2. Juni 2001)

so, die insel hat mich wieder, 14 tage türkien sind leider vorbei.
wenn ihr das nächste mal so ein " event" veranstaltet, bin ich natürlich auch da und könnte mein boot beisteuern.


----------



## Nordlicht (2. Juni 2001)

hallöchen Marco
ich muss leider gestehen, daß ich deinen döner in türkien lassen musste, weil er zu gross für den koffer gewesen ist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



wenn ich das wetter hier so sehe, denke ich, ich hätte lieber da bleiben sollen...nur sonne...30 - 34 grad...pool....meer und cuba-libre eiskalt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ich bin so faul gewesen das ich selbst die angel nicht ausgepackt habe, ich hoffe ich kann das jetzt nachholen wenn das wetter denn besser wird. ich habe gelesen das Jörg "pfingstferien" macht, hat jemand ne ahnung wo er steckt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------





 Gruss von der Insel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nordlicht


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (4. Juni 2001)

Moin Andi!
Welcome Home. Meine Pfingstferien sind auch schon wieder zu Ende. Ich war in Meschendorf nur angeln war nicht mehr wie eine Stunde möglich.

------------------

       www.Meeresangler-Schwerin.de


----------



## Angelheini (23. Juni 2001)

Hallo Brandungsfans,für die, die keine Lust haben, auf meiner Seite nachzuschauen, mein etwas längerer Bericht. Die Bilder sind aber nur auf meiner HP zu sehen, damit wollte ich Euch nicht noch traktieren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Los gehtsas erste Treffen gleichgesinnter Brandungsanglerinnen und Brandungsangler, die sich über das Anglerboard kennengelernt haben, ist nun Geschichte. Um es vorweg zu nehmen, es wird wohl eine wiederkehrende Geschichte werden, denn es trafen sich wieder Menschen vom Schlage der Angler und deren Angehörige, die sich noch nie vorher gesehen und trotzdem viel Spaß miteinander gehabt hatten. 
So verabredeten wir uns also am Freitag nach dem Himmelfahrtstag des Jahres 2001 bei McD (großer Hackfleischanbieter) in Burg auf Fehmarn, in der Hoffnung, daß wir uns in dem eigentlich nicht zu erwartenden Menschengetümmel auch erkennen werden. Wir, Claudia und ich, fanden dann auch noch einen der zwei verbliebenen Parkplätze, wo uns Jürgen (JürgenS), mit dem ich gar nicht rechnete auch gleich entdeckte. Danach trudelten Marco (FFT), sein Neffe und Heiko vom FunFishingTeam ein, gefolgt von Renate und Karl-Heinz (Renate und Kalle) und schließlich komplettierten noch Ines und Uwe (Seehäschen und Seehase) unser "kampfstarkes" Brandungsanglerteam. 
Nachdem wir uns mit Burgern und ähnlich wohlschmeckenden Zutaten gestärkt hatten, verhandelten wir über unser weiteres Vorgehen. Marco und seine Begleiter hatten noch keine Wattis und mußten noch nach Burgstaaken fahren. Dies war bei dem unaufhörlichen Autostrom nach Burg schon mit längeren Fahrzeiten verbunden. Man hatte das Gefühl, daß ganz Deutschland an diesem Wochenende nach Fehmarn wollte. Das herrliche Wetter mit Temperaturen um die 20 Grad und wenig Wind lud ja auch dazu ein. Wir entschieden uns dann zum Angeln für den Strand in Wallnau, in der Hoffnung, daß wir ein etwas größeres Stück Strand für uns ergattern konnten. So war es dann auch, wir paßten genau in eine Lücke und dann war auch dieser Strand voll. Muß man sich mal vorstellen um 16
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




0 Uhr war schon kein Platz mehr zu bekommen.Wir schleppten dann unseren ganzen Kram an den Strand, zusätzlich zu den üblichen Brandungssachen kamen da noch diverse Grills, 20 Nackensteaks gesponsort von Jürgen, eine riesige Schüssel Nudelsalat, welchen Renate und Kalle mitbrachten. Als erstes wurden logischerweise die Angeln aufgebaut, dabei schauten wir uns natürlich gegenseitig über die Schulter, um noch etwas zu lernen. Heiko wollte den Dorschen und Meerforellen mit dem Belly-Boot auf die Schuppen rücken und baute sein neues Boot zusammen, währenddessen ich schon kurz nachdem alle Köder im Wasser waren einen Dorsch von 50 cm Länge landen konnte. Eigentlich wollte ich ja auf die legendäre Buttkette Plattfische fangen, aber für Dorsche ist sie wohl auch nicht schlecht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ich glaube, es hatten mir alle gegönnt, da ich ja als quasi "Organisator" vorlegen mußte. 
Danach wurde es aber sehr ruhig, nicht nur die Fische hatten sich scheinbar zur Ruhe gelegt, auch der Wind schlief dann fast völlig ein. So beschlossen wir, uns erst einmal zu stärken und grillten, schwatzten, angelten und fühlten uns so richtig wohl. Es wurde dann dunkel, wir waren satt und die Fische fingen so langsam an zu beißen. Marco legte einen Aal von 58 cm vor und schließlich fingen wir dann auch noch ein paar Dorsche. Aber so richtig gut war es mit der Angelei nicht. Nur Heiko hatte, da er ja näher am Fisch war, eine gute Strecke Dorsche hingelegt. Das störte uns aber nicht, denn wir hatten gemeinsam viel Spaß und schnell kamen die ersten Äußerungen, daß dieses bestimmt nicht das letzte Mal war, solch ein Treffen durchzuführen.Gegen 0
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




0 Uhr packten wir unsere Sachen zusammen, plauderten noch ein wenig auf dem Parkplatz, die widerrechtlich dort übernachtenden Wohnmobilbesitzer mögen uns unsere laute Unterhaltung verzeihen, aber so sind wir Angler nun mal, es gibt immer was zu erzählen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Am nächsten Tag traf ich mich mit Uwe noch einmal zum Angeln am Strand von Presen. Wir fingen jetzt beide unsere Fische und ich konnte sogar meine erste Flunder an diesem Strand fangen. 
Zusammengenommen war es für uns ein sehr ereignisreicher Tag, wir haben wirklich nette Menschen kennengelernt und wir hoffen, daß dieses nicht das letzte Treffen dieser Art gewesen ist. Wer soll uns nun noch aufhalten, unserem Hobby zu fröhnen ?
Ländergrenzen sind es jedenfalls nicht, das Internet machts möglich. Euer Angelheini------------------
----- Moderator Casting-Forum -----

www.angelheini.de
www.fangbuch-online.de

[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Angelheini am 24-06-2001 um 07:36.]


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (24. Juni 2001)

Klasse Bericht. Nun muß ich mir gleich noch die Bilder anschauen.

------------------

       www.Meeresangler-Schwerin.de


----------



## chippog (21. Juli 2001)

das klingt ja echt toll! ich hoffe nur, dass von der guten stimmung und dem wetter auch was auf die himmelfahrt2002tour rüberschwappt!

------------------
skit fiske! christian, der chippog, göteborg


----------

